# Wildlife Pictures



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I love taking pictures of wildlife and thought it would be cool to post them here for people to see. Feel free to share if you have any! ;D


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

You took these? They are amazing!! It's so funny because I was about to pm you saying you should start a thread about the wildlife animals you care for. I'm sure lots of members would love to read your stories and see pictures of the animals you care for.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

gotchea said:


> You took these? They are amazing!! It's so funny because I was about to pm you saying you should start a thread about the wildlife animals you care for. I'm sure lots of members would love to read your stories and see pictures of the animals you care for.


 Thank you! I'm in school right now so I'm not working with any animals but my Sponsor sends me pictures and stories sometimes that I could share here.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

The one of the goose drinking is my favourite. The colours are so vibrant! Did you edit them afterwards or did they really come out this bright? I love wildlife photography, it makes me very excited.  More please!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Actually the only picture I didn't edit was the goose drinking!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

These are so nice! Looking forward to more


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Where were these taken? and with what camera?


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Mostly around my house. The deer and elk pictures from my first post were taken in Ridgway and there is a lake about 15 minutes from my house where all the geese like to rest during the winter because it doesn't ice over. I use the Canon Powershot sx50 HS.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Beautiful photos!


----------

